
Everyone's Airpods Will Die; Not Possible to Swap Batteries - atlasunshrugged
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/10/08/everyones-airpods-will-die-weve-got-trick-replacing-them/
======
ineedasername
I had this exact problem with my own pair of airpods. The battery simply
stopped holding a charge long enough to be very inconvenient.

As a side note, I'd also grown to hate the lack of buttons to control
next/previous, volume, and the tap to pause/play control. The tap often didn't
work for me, requiring 3 or 4 attempts, and sometimes I just had to pull out
my phone. I know, a bit of a first-world problem, but it was also a fixable
one. I got a paid of LG that wrap around my neck. They have buttons! Heaven.

------
RenRav
With the phone jack dying, and every brand coming up with their own wireless
sets, this annoyance will become more common. Hopefully someone eventually
makes something that is repair-friendly.

